# woodworm



## islayhawk (Jan 17, 2019)

How do I protect my newly cut hazel sticks from woodworm. If its by chemical does the chemical affect the colour of the bark and its ability to be varnished or oiled


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't had a problem with them. Moist conditions are more favorable to them so keep your stick off the dirt and keep them somewhere dry with good ventilation. As far as other means. I don't have a clue.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Maybe moth balls would help. Put some in a bag and hang it in where your sticks are drying.


----------

